# CC 4/1 muskie trip



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

My first trip to CC. I normally fish Cave Run, but I want to start fishing locally for muskie. After the 45min drive I launched at the furnace ramp. With 55degree water temps I started to look for a good cove as the muskies should be spawning. I went under the bridge and fished around the north pool area all the way around and fished back past the bridge and into this large cove before getting back to the ramp.

My thoughts: A lot of crappie fisherman, they will fish directly next to your boat. Not many coves, I did not see a single muskie. I fished rattle baits, jerklbaits, topwater, cranks and even trolled.

I was not impressed with the lake on the first time out. Hopefully it improves.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.... Welcome to CC, our local Musky haven.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

a catfishing friend of mine caught a fresh stocker yesterday ( 12-13" ) on a twister tail, may be the only ski he will ever see from CC, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> My first trip to CC. I normally fish Cave Run, but I want to start fishing locally for muskie. After the 45min drive I launched at the furnace ramp. With 55degree water temps I started to look for a good cove as the muskies should be spawning. I went under the bridge and fished around the north pool area all the way around and fished back past the bridge and into this large cove before getting back to the ramp.
> 
> My thoughts: A lot of crappie fisherman, they will fish directly next to your boat. Not many coves, I did not see a single muskie. I fished rattle baits, jerklbaits, topwater, cranks and even trolled.
> 
> I was not impressed with the lake on the first time out. Hopefully it improves.


In the cove across from furnace ramp I hit a big muskie on a spring craw fishing for bass.Water temp was about 62 last week.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

We were up the creek, about 500 yards past the Harris ramp and saw a good sized muskie hammer his afternoon meal. Quite a sight, it was about 20' dead ahead, I'm thinking this one was probably near 30". 

Good fishing today, they were much more active as the day wore on, we were there from 9:30 to 4:00. Too bad it's getting cooler again. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Caesar Creek Lake. I think I saw you in the cove by S R 73 bridge. Was you in a tracker? I saw a guy musky fishing in a little cut in there and a crappie guy pulled up close to him and started fishing. It can be hard to find a spot all to yourself, sometimes....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

That was me. I went out searching for emerging weed growth but could not find any. The next time I go I am going to stay between the bridge and furnace. I strongly believe that anything north of the north pool ramp is a waste of time.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

We were in kayaks targeting white bass and never went west of the ramp. It was EMPTY up the creek yesterday. In nearly 8 hours we only saw 4 people fishing the banks and one other fishing from a small boat.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck finding weed beds at CC. Especially, weed beds of big enough size to harbor muskies. This is not Cave Run or Lake St. Clair. Fish the lay downs, points and coves. Even with the best baits and locations, you are still more likely to come away skunked than with a musky. CC is more like a 50,000 cast lake than a 10,000 one.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, no weeds at C C. every once in a while you'll find some but it's a rare thing to find good weed growth at CC. Very spotty. Really Les 50,000 casts.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I liked the lake better in 2005 -2007 when the Zebra Mussels were there.I saw many more Muskies when it was clear.But I believe the Drum ate 'um all.



Roscoe


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

No muskies in the north pool?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

50,000 casts? It sure seems like it to me! Mason, you have to remember, I'm no where near as good a musky fisherman as you are so it may take me five times as long to catch one. Seriously!! I'm giving up on musky fishing for one week. Going where Skies don't live and Pons are king. Hopefully, when I get back, the bite at CC will be on. Looks like lower temps there for the next week.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> No muskies in the north pool?


Naw, they don't have a Garmin and Mason refuses to leave a trail of bread crumbs for them.

Last year I heard tail of a 39" muskey being caught along the wall across from the Harris/Young ramp.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I liked the lake better in 2005 -2007 when the Zebra Mussels were there.I saw many more Muskies when it was clear.But I believe the Drum ate 'um all.

You can have them zebra mussels Roscoe they just cut your line all up. I'm gonna go with a line I read in a fishing article one time 
(Quote) If I want to see fish I'll go to an aquarium 

Good luck out there. I'm goin to Clear Fork Lake tomorrow. They back to C C the next day.:B on
C U out there


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

An aquarium,they are Kool to visit.Here is a good Fishing Quote:
Men and fish are alike. They both get into trouble when they open their mouths. :Banane45 




Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Aquariums are cool Roscoe. The one in Newport is awesome, might take the kids back again this year. The zebra mussels are still there, just not in the numbers they once were.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know a couple of guys from the SOMA chapter that destroy fish at CC. It's a matter of finding the submerged structure there and learning to troll open water. I've heard of a 10 fish day. Maybe he will chime in here.......Ahem Ahem. Either way, fishing is tough in the springtime in Ohio. They are either on or off. Our temps up north here have dropped 10 degrees since the spike mid March.

Also, maybe this has something to do with it 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=197190&highlight=musky

"Us musky fishermen need your help! The number of muskies that we have been catching at CC have been way down starting late last summer, through fall, winter and now spring. To be honest, we don't really know where they have gone but when 26 muskymen fished CC last Saturday and only get one musky, something is definately wrong. "


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Last time , Caesar Creek muskies are fine. Check the Muskie Angler Log. there have been 32 fish reported out of C C with all most a 39 inch average length. It is #1 of all the muskie lakes in Ohio in number of fish caught so far this year.. Now it would be nice if they would stock the 2000 fish we didn't get over the last two years.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Three big muskie caught at CC yesterday reported on OGF. How many more were caught that we haven't heard about?

Mason has better pictures than this of mine caught yesterday.


----------



## the musky hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

i remember a day when tom dietz and rick may got seven musky in one day.
that was the most that i have head of.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Three big muskie caught at CC yesterday reported on OGF. How many more were caught that we haven't heard about?
> 
> Mason has better pictures than this of mine caught yesterday.


That's a nice fish, but it was a accident catch. Were you targeting muskie?


----------

